# Epik Conquest with BFD



## Bori (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are some of the graphs with 1/3 smoothing after I added the BFD and three filters. Let me know what you think. The peak at around 20hz I can not remove because I can not really move the sub. I set the phase on the sub to 180 in order for it to work better with the mains. As you can see my sub goes down to 9hz. What is the cheapest option to remove the hum beside the cheater plug?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

You can set a BFD filter at 20Hz, use a relatively wide BW and tame that peak if you want to. Some folks would leave it alone to compensate for the ear's drop in sensitivity.

For the hum, if it is a ground loop between your receiver and the sub, a cheater plug may be the only option. 

Is the sub on the same 120V leg of the house power box? If not, try another outlet for the sub that is. (This is not likely the solution, but it is worth a try).

Have you checked the routing of the cable from the output of the receiver to the sub? It does not take much of a parallel run to an AC cord to cause hum. If the sub cable has to cross AC cables, arrange them so that it crosses at right angles.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> What is the cheapest option to remove the hum beside the cheater plug?


Use a pseudo balanced cable from the receiver to the input of the BFD.

brucek


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

So, how do you like the Conquest? Did you get the hum problem resolved?


----------



## Bori (Jan 3, 2008)

I used the cheater plug and yes I love the conquest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

